# Rain rain go away....



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I've never been so in tuned to the weather before Timmy got here, but man I really hate the rain now. My day's events;
1-Timmy scratches on door
2- Timmy goes out to pee
3- Timmy comes in all wet
4- Timmy get my floor all wet
5- Dry Timmy while he wrestles with the towel
6- Unhook leash while Timmy is a crazy man since being towel dried
7- Dry floor while Timmy tries to steal towel
REPEAT 100 MORE TIMES
** And if I decide to go out with him I need to dry off my feet, hide my shoes since I can't wear them since they are all wet. I admit I've been letting him out with the retractable leash and staying inside :redface:

Okay I feel better now.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

When I read that I am so thankful that Whimsy is a potty pad trained dog.
I got tired just reading that Jen!! LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

haha I love the UGODOG. I can't imagine doing that with a dog in full coat. No way...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha, the rain doesn't bother me except when my hair looks good! Luckily, Lizzie is 2 and only goes out about every 4 hours now. It will get better. I keep a golf umbrella by the front door.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

When I first got Maddie I lived in an apartment that had a patio. I bought a cheep plastic fence. Then had a brilliant Idea of putting saud downound: Well it lasted for about a month and was a pain to roll up and haul away. Then I got fake grass indoor out door carpet and that has worked great. I replace it about ever 3mo and just hose it off. Well living in Oregon we get are sare of rain. Maddie didn't like going out in the rain. So I added a camping rain and shade tent. It worked great in tell the wind blew it and rain would collect on one side. I cant count the times I would go out with a pole and drain the corners and get socking wetound: But it got us threw our first winter. I dont have a picture of the tent but I do have one of the grass on the patio.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

whimsy said:


> When I read that I am so thankful that Whimsy is a potty pad trained dog.
> I got tired just reading that Jen!! LOL





shimpli said:


> haha I love the UGODOG. I can't imagine doing that with a dog in full coat. No way...


He is pad trained but prefers to go outside. He did go pee once inside today though.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Haha, the rain doesn't bother me except when my hair looks good! Luckily, Lizzie is 2 and only goes out about every 4 hours now. It will get better. I keep a golf umbrella by the front door.


I went out with the umbrella today and Timmy was afraid of it, oh well rain coat it is. He isn't going out as much as he did thank goodness, scheduled meal times = scheduled potty breaks.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice set up, oh the things we do for our dogs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jen, now try it with 5 havanese (2 in long coats) 2 coton de tuleurs, and a scotty. That is the crew at my house today. I HATE rainy days!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no!!! I'd be out of my mind. I'll shut up now and count my blessings.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Brady's mom said:


> Jen, now try it with 5 havanese (2 in long coats) 2 coton de tuleurs, and a scotty. That is the crew at my house today. I HATE rainy days!


wow Karen.... that is really bad. Let's hope for no rain tomorrow.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Benji and Lizzie are here. Benji loves the yard and the rain doesn't bother him at all. He and Brady were having tons of fun outside. Let's just say neither of them are white anymore.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have four only one is white, I keep a blow dryer and towels by the door, they all use the dog door except the new girl, so I do have to go out with her. I do feel your pain here in the south it rains almost everyday in the summer.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

When it is REALLY raining hard, Tillie will step outside the door and pee on the welcome mat! LOL I tried and TRIED and TRIED to pee pad/ ugodog train her when we first got her and it was a NO go... Nope, nuh-uh, no way, no how was she going IN the house on THOSE things... LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a grass like mat on the porch/stoop for Boo Boo at night, my girls will use it if it is raining hard, Boo Boo often leaves a puddle on the steps.


----------

